# Going STUPID with macros



## Shubin (Oct 31, 2003)

My gallery is always linked in my sig line, but I've uploaded a new album centred around macros.  I promise that there's currently only two of  flowers, and none of the cat (props to our feline lovin' friends)  Check it out, let me know:

http://allen3231.fotopic.net/show_collection.php?id=66245

Thanks for having a look.


----------



## craig (Nov 2, 2003)

For some reason the word macros always bothered me. Anyway, good job on the photos. Small isolations of a larger topic becomes personal, and a little dramatic. Your photos re iterize (is  re iterize really a word or something I just made up) that all things are beautiful, no matter how small or large.


----------



## Shubin (Nov 2, 2003)

Thanks for the feedback, and I agree with you about the term 'macro'

It's impersonal. I think I'll start using the full term 'macroscopic'

If you say it properly, it sounds like a '60 term of exclamiation.

-!


----------



## craig (Nov 2, 2003)

Shubin said:
			
		

> Thanks for the feedback, and I agree with you about the term 'macro'
> 
> It's impersonal. I think I'll start using the full term 'macroscopic'
> 
> ...


----------



## Shubin (Nov 3, 2003)

I'm using fotopic and loving it.  It's simple, you can change the look of it, and I've never had any issues.  It's pretty simple to upload pics and designate which folder you want them in.  You can also move a pic from one folder to another. You can pick a photo from your collection to use as a background as well, something I may do soon.

I also have a small gallery for my family on www.instantlogic.com that looks good, but uploading is frustrating because it's cancelled my upload several times.  Instant Logic operates smoothly in every other way though.  It has less features then fotopic, but I don't use 90% of those anyway.

Post a link, or add a pic or two for comment in the Photos section of the forum. I'm always interested in what other people shoot.

BTW - I've been living in Australia for 12 years, but I'm California born & raised.  I can't talk properly either, mate... errr.. dude.  Never mind.


----------



## craig (Nov 3, 2003)

Here is the link. NikonNet photo album:

http://home1.nikonnet.com/servlet/c...SWORD=nikoneditor_-1081792054&WHO=memberguest

If that doesn't work, go to www.nikonnet.com, and click the "Albums" button. 
Then log in using the following information:

Login ID: wheelerblank@earthlink.net
Guest password: nikoneditor_-1081792054.

I think the email version is a little less lengthty. Let me know if you had troubles logging in etc.. Not to mention what you thought of the picks.


----------



## Shubin (Nov 3, 2003)

I'm struggling to log in here.  I've tried to type in the information, I've tried to copy/paste the information, and I've tried the direct link.

No luck.  The password seems a bit long... is there something wrong there?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## craig (Nov 3, 2003)

I was afraid of that. The reasons for the foul up are limitless. 
Go to nikon.net 
 login wheelerblank@earthlink.net
 Password craig 
Email me if you still have trouble. I haven't tried uploading photos to the photofofum that will be my next step.


----------



## Shubin (Nov 4, 2003)

I'd go and change that password or something, as you've given THE password.  Not just a visitor's password.  

(ouch!)

Besides all that, I think that you've got a good eye for composition.  I like the angle of your umbrella shot, but I'd like to see it a bit sharper. If that pic looks sharp on your monitor, then the automatic resizing on that Nikon site is a bit cheap.  The same with snapdragon.

IMHO, I think that the flowers in '18' are good, because you've broken out of the steriotype of putting the taller images in the background.  Using the flat green lawn as the background works for this shot.

I'll check out more as you add them, but I don't think that site allows deep linking.  

Good luck!


----------



## craig (Nov 5, 2003)

Hey thanks for the comment's it means alot to me. The password on the Nikon site is the least of my concerns. If everyone with a computer had it  the most they could do is download or print my photos or send me spam.  The images are small enough not to be a concern to me. I do a lot of advertising work, which makes me feel as though if someone wanted my personal work they could have it. For the moment I hope to never see one penny from my efforts. I just like for people to see the images and discuss them with me.

You hit the prevebial nail on the head with umbrella. The original is much sharper. Garden 03 is my virgin attempt at putting photos on the web. Future albums will be a little closer to the originals


----------

